# New Egnater Armageddon! (Metal Amp content)



## smucarolina (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## willybman (Jan 14, 2010)

info!!!! that thing looks sweet.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like Egnater is taking on the metal crowd this year!  I'd be curious to hear one of these in person, looks like lots of switches on there and I'm wondering what that little rotary dial does?  Could be cool if the price is reasonable, probably another MIC GC-branded amp I'd think, to be added to the Renegade/Rebel/etc. line outside of the boutique modular side. Hopefully GC gets these in stock soon, I'd like to check that out!


----------



## TMM (Jan 14, 2010)

This could be promising... even the Tourmaster was capable of good hi-gain tones with a boost.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 14, 2010)

TMM said:


> This could be promising... even the Tourmaster was capable of good hi-gain tones with a boost.



You took the words right out of my mouth. 

I was getting good metal tones out of the 2x12 combo with a JP6. I didn't even think it needed a boost really. This thing will prob be awesome


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

Kinda looks like Egnater pulled a "Kirby" with an ENGL.


I have hopes though, I kinda liked the Tourmaster I got to try out.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda looks like Egnater pulled a "Kirby" with an ENGL.
> 
> 
> I have hopes though, I kinda liked the Tourmaster I got to try out.



 That's what I was thinking. Looks interesting though.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 14, 2010)

The biggest improvement is not being ugly like the tourmaster.


----------



## TMM (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda looks like Egnater pulled a "Kirby" with an ENGL.
> 
> 
> I have hopes though, I kinda liked the Tourmaster I got to try out.



To that end, it actually looks more like a Soldano Avenger than a Savage to me.


----------



## jsousa (Jan 14, 2010)

yea my buddy (son of egnater) told me they are doin this as their metal amp


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

TMM said:


> To that end, it actually looks more like a Soldano Avenger than a Savage to me.



Totally forgot about the Avenger. You're completely right.

If some how an ENGL Invader and Soldano had a love child......


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cool! I bet it sounds great! Egnaters stuff always kicks ass!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2010)

looks interesting, any more info??


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

dying to try this


----------



## Shannon (Jan 15, 2010)

I love how 1/2 this thread is more about looks than about TONE!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Shannon said:


> I love how 1/2 this thread is more about looks than about TONE!



I can't figure out how to plug my guitar into the thread. Do I need a better interface? Or is it one of those proprietary driver dealys? 


 I kid I kid


----------



## Fionn (Jan 15, 2010)

> I love how 1/2 this thread is more about looks than about TONE!



That is because looks are twice as important as tone!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2010)

Shannon said:


> I love how 1/2 this thread is more about looks than about TONE!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shannon said:


> I love how 1/2 this thread is more about looks than about TONE!



Hard to judge the tone of something that isn't out yet and there are no clips and hardly any videos of it posted anywhere. 

That said, found this when I just searched (2nd half of it is the Egnater):

[YOUTUBEVID]I6XtSEJN5SI[/YOUTUBEVID]


Apparently the armageddon has a built-in ISP decimator noise gate!  That's pretty kickass, would love to see that on more amps!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 17, 2010)

NICE!!!! I'm definately curious to check those out!


----------



## MacTown09 (Jan 17, 2010)

Egnater built in an ISP decimator and Ibanez built in a tube screamer. These guys needa put their heads together! 

An amp with a built in channel switchable pre preamp overdrive and a noise gate like an ISP decimator would be pretty cool. Haha well not really considering you could just put it in front of the amp yourself... Just a thought


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 17, 2010)

Seems pretty sweet. I wonder how much they will go for down under?

Built in Decimator is just pure win.

Rock on!


----------



## Arsis (Jan 17, 2010)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Seems pretty sweet. I wonder how much they will go for down under?
> 
> Built in Decimator is just pure win.
> 
> Rock on!



My 2 thoughts exactly.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely looks worth checking out! I'm interested for sure. I just hate whenever there are amp video demos online it's always some old dude wanking around on a 6 string in E standard. Let's see some shit with some 7 string chug!


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome. That guy in the vid was pissing me off playing while the guy was talking though, he should have given him a slap and confiscated the guitar haha


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Jan 17, 2010)

smucarolina said:


>



I just threw up a little..


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2010)

t o k u g a w a said:


> I just threw up a little..


Why? The looks or sound?


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Jan 17, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Why? The looks or sound?



The aesthetics. Thats just my opinion though. It looks cheap to me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2010)

It looks like one of those old used amps in a guitar store that you've never heard of. It's dusty as hell and it's really cheap because no one really knows anything about it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2010)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Seems pretty sweet. I wonder how much they will go for down under?
> 
> Built in Decimator is just pure win.
> 
> Rock on!



I'm guessing they'll be around the $10,000,000AUD mark here in Aus


----------



## etiam (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, production Egnaters are almost always a little 'cheap'. But they sound pretty good--the Tourmaster actually has one of the nicer unaffected clean tones I've heard, and if this new one can boost up enough gain, that's something worth checking out indeed.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 18, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I'm guessing they'll be around the $10,000,000AUD mark here in Aus


 
So you're saying they use the Official Australian Mesa Boogie pricing scheme? 

Rock on!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 18, 2010)

That's about it


----------



## pink freud (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like they went the Carvin V3 route with channels 2 and 3.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a chance sat at NAMM to try this amp...I think it sounds great the clean is spanky like a VHT pittbull and the gain structure sounds like a Plexi and the 2/3 channels remind me when really gained too the max a ENGL...and for 1500.00us street price alot of people will wanna try this before an ENGL...also add in full MIDI control wow this is a super deal!!! and looks killer!! Built in ISP too wow just great ideas....


----------



## petereanima (Jan 19, 2010)

very interesting amp...

and yeah, built-in-Decimator sounds cool, but thinking twice: why not jsut designing the amp to be less noisy?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2010)

petereanima said:


> very interesting amp...
> 
> and yeah, built-in-Decimator sounds cool, but thinking twice: why not jsut designing the amp to be less noisy?



With high gain and higher volume, you often run into issues with feedback, just the nature of the circuit. Add a boost to that and you're adding more potential for feedback issues.  There are very few tube amps out there that run ABSOLUTELY QUIET when running high gain under volume, just won't happen.  The built-in Decimator is a great idea, hopefully this catches on if Egnater didn't sign some sort of non-compete deal with ISP.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 19, 2010)

you are of course right, especcially when boosted, its a very helpfull feature!

and i also have to add a built in Decimator owns the crappy ENGL built in gates by far!

my previous post reads too harsh i guess, i still think its a very cool idea - but at the same time it looks kinda "wrong" to me, as per my opinion an amp can be silent also in high gain mode and just building a noisegate in therefor has a bit of a "we couldnt do better" touch (like f.e. the Engl Powerball). but of course, with a target price of 1500,- or whatever the new Egnater costs, one cannot expect more! 

just my 2 cents. again: its still on the good side of the force.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

To be fair, they couldn't really do better than a decimator g string, it's like top of the line, would you rather an amp company devote their R&D to produce mediocre tone and decent noise gates, or produce kickass tone and just borrow somebody else's very good noise gate? 
I would pick the latter, in fact as someone mentioned I think more companies should do this, and with more features. I'd LOVE to have a 3 channel high gain amp, with lovely cleans, mean crunch, thick leads, built in authentic TS boost in front, and a decimator g string in the loop, that's like a totally hot package, like totally. )


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 19, 2010)

I fiddled wit it sat at NAMM! Clean was decent.The high -gain was very much like an ENGL POWERBALL v.1 Athough Ive never played a Powerball v.2.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had a bit of Egnator GAS for a while now, that first video was disappointing and I got the impression that this amp didn't do that vintage tone that I love about Egnator but now that I've heard some more demos I'm GASn more for this than any other piece of gear before, this amp looks like the most awesome thing ever and is what I've dreamed up so many times that I really thought was not possible for an amp company to do.

That is combine the best vintage clean amp tone and combine it with the best vintage hi gain channel and the best modern hi gain channel and build in a tube screamer, ISP decimator and a good reverb. I've used the word best a few times and I know best is subjective but I am getting the impression that Egnator got in my head and built my dream amp but did it in a way that is much cooler than I imagined. The only thing this thing doesn't have that this dream amp of mine would have is a second input on the front and the best chorus and delay built in but that is neither here nor there because I could live without the second input and can throw a delay and chorus in the loop. 

This is the reason I am a modeling guy, not because I want a million tones but because no one builds an amp that combines the clean tone, vintage tone and modern hi gain tone I want in one amp and every amp requires me to buy a bunch of pedals and other shit with a ton of cables making for a way too complex setup for my wants or needs. This amp looks like it could possibly get me to give up modeling and go to a simple full analogue setup, fucking awesome.



From 3:48


It also seems to sound great at low volumes.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't the mesa roadster/roadking what you're describing on paper?
But it's not as cool as this due to the lack of built in pedals that are actually good, hehe.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2010)

Mesa has been one of the forerunners but every Mesa seems to sound like a Mesa and I haven't been able to hear a Roadster or Roadking in person to make sure that it is what I am looking for and it would still need what I would classify as a complex pedal board to be right for me or a MFX unit. The complete rig is also well out of my price range at this time.

At most I'd probably only ever add two pedals to this and they would be down the track because I don't rely on delay or chorus. It will be more affordable to me and I can actually try one of these because there is a Egnator dealer who I am pretty sure will stock these only 6 hours from me  He is on the Gold Coast and I go there occasionally anyway so I'll probably get to play one of these before the end of the year.

My GSP1101 is the closest economy piece of gear that can get me close to what I want and it is why I have it but it isn't without compromise so I am always on the lookout for something that might trump it. One piece of gear I am curious about is the Eleven rack, I've read mixed reviews so I need more convincing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn that amp sounds good. I wonder if you can stick KT88s in it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow that thing is cooler then I ever woulda thought. Built in TS like boost and ISP Decimator. AND it sounds awesome.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Damn that amp sounds good. I wonder if you can stick KT88s in it.


You say that so much I'm starting to think it's euphemism for your balls.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 19, 2010)

silentrage said:


> You say that so much I'm starting to think it's euphemism for your balls.



That's a selling point for every amp I'm interested in. The very next question is always "Can I put KT88's in it?"

And if I meant my balls I woulda said KT100s


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

lmao, I'll believe it when I hear it.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn. It sounds tight. Any word on the price?


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 20, 2010)

-K4G- said:


> Damn. It sounds tight. Any word on the price?


 The egnater rep, JOHN told me "round $1400"...So not bad at all! They are not sure if the amp will have el-34's or 6l6'es when it hits the streets!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn, looks hot


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, very nice, but 

Rock on!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2010)

s7eve said:


> That is combine the best vintage clean amp tone and combine it with the best vintage hi gain channel and the best modern hi gain channel and *build in a tube screamer*, ISP decimator and a good reverb.



Where do you see a built-in tube screamer in the Egnater? It has the built-in Decimator, but not a tube screamer. You might have been confused when someone mentioned that Ibanez put out an amp at NAMM that has a tube screamer built-in, but the Egnater does not.


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2010)

s7eve said:


>




I think I just #$^% a gold brick sideways...


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Where do you see a built-in tube screamer in the Egnater? It has the built-in Decimator, but not a tube screamer. You might have been confused when someone mentioned that Ibanez put out an amp at NAMM that has a tube screamer built-in, but the Egnater does not.



I think he was referring to the midrange boost thing you can switch on and off via the footswitch. 

So it is not a tubescreamer but it is pretty much doing the same thing everyone uses one for


----------



## El Caco (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah my mistake, I read or heard somewhere that it had a tube screamer built in, I was a bit confused watching the video when I didn't see it mentioned, my apologies.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 21, 2010)

this is pretty damn sick. I think there is a Crate solid state head that had a built-in ISP decimator as well?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 21, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It looks like one of those old used amps in a guitar store that you've never heard of. It's dusty as hell and it's really cheap because no one really knows anything about it.



I got a Carvin X-100 B for £90 for that exact reason...

The Armageddon looks...mediocre...but it sounds pretty darn good to me and the price is competitive to boot...


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds pretty great, I think they should do low watt versions of this like the rebel 20 or 30


----------



## Ishan (Jan 21, 2010)

They should put the preamp in a rack and I'll buy it


----------



## elhantiri (Jan 27, 2010)

TMM said:


> To that end, it actually looks more like a Soldano Avenger than a Savage to me.


this was my very first impression, it reminds me of a soldano avenger, i believe this egnater is a high gain winner!


----------



## sami (Jan 27, 2010)

lol, the Armageddon logo uses the same font as my last band's logo. Luckily we broke up in this case.


----------



## shogunate (Jan 28, 2010)

the egnater preamp modules coulddo some serious metal damage, so i knew it was possible for him to accomplish. i found the stock tourmaster... smooth. it could do metal, but closer to a tamed mesa than anything. a buddy of mine swapped the 2 outer power tubes for el34s and kept the inners as 6l6s (all properly and professionally biased) and it made it quite the beast. im excited for this new release... quite promising. still has that signature egnater smoothness, and versatility.


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 26, 2010)

I know that everybody hates Bumps, but i need mooaaar info!

I haven't seen it ot any place or the page of egnater and the videos are cool!


----------



## cloakie (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't wait for this Mother! I have a Renegade from Egnater now and I love it for what it is. If you think this is cool, just wait until you see the cab Bruce has designed to go along with it. The actual cab has a speaker simulator on the output with an XLR out! From what I hear, it's also got a slanted face built into a straight cab housing for the best of both worlds (1960A/1960B). You had me at hello, Bruce...


----------



## Key_Maker (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes i know, again the same guy making a bump, BUT i have news, not so good but news:

_Egnater Amplification (facebook page): We hope they will ship in the August/September time frame. I'll keep everyone posted on here as the date gets closer... I promise though it will be worth the wait and we also may have a few more surprises in store around that same release date._

That sounds nice.


----------



## Beef McStud (Jul 18, 2010)

ohh i heard about this from bruce himself at guitar center months ago. i have to try this baby out.


----------



## daos_27 (Sep 1, 2010)

If you wanna have a closer relationship with your amp tech than yes by an Egnater cause you will be having to visit your tech at least once a month for repairs. The don't even have that good of a tone so they are certainly not good enough to put up with having to get them repaired. Egnater amps are probably the cheapest made of not just the big names but of all amps period. When something does go wrong you will not be able to get in touch with Bruce Egnater however if you ask for an amp they get back to you straight away. 

Do not touch Egnater amps! Even the old USA Rocktron and pre-Rocktron era are a total piece of [email protected]#$ iMHO! 
Oh and a message for Bruce Egnater:
Marlon Brando rang ...He wants his look back!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 1, 2010)

daos_27 said:


> If you wanna have a closer relationship with your amp tech than yes by an Egnater cause you will be having to visit your tech at least once a month for repairs. The don't even have that good of a tone so they are certainly not good enough to put up with having to get them repaired. Egnater amps are probably the cheapest made of not just the big names but of all amps period. When something does go wrong you will not be able to get in touch with Bruce Egnater however if you ask for an amp they get back to you straight away.
> 
> Do not touch Egnater amps! Even the old USA Rocktron and pre-Rocktron era are a total piece of [email protected]#$ iMHO!
> Oh and a message for Bruce Egnater:
> Marlon Brando rang ...He wants his look back!



Well, I cant vouch for all of his amps, but I can say I've had my Tweaker since the week of release and I've tweaked the bastard relentlessly and she sounds just as good as the day I bought....actually better since the speaker started breaking in.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 1, 2010)

Just to feed the GAAS:


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 2, 2010)

im reallllllly interested in this. i had an RM100 randall which bruce is the designer of, and really enjoyed it. this seems to have some engl flair to it..


----------



## CynicEidolon (Sep 2, 2010)

I want. Arms of the Sun had some Egnator stuff the other night... I was impressed and it wasn't even their high gain amps like this.


----------



## riffist (Sep 2, 2010)

daos_27 said:


> If you wanna have a closer relationship with your amp tech than yes by an Egnater cause you will be having to visit your tech at least once a month for repairs.


 
Granted, I'm not a touring musician so my gear may not suffer many bumps and bangs, but this is about as far from truth as you can get in my experience. But I'm moving more towards digital modeling these days as it gets better, so I don't think the Armegeddon is in my future. I mean the amp, there may be a final showdown between good and evil in my future, who knows.


----------



## Pyramid Gallery (Sep 3, 2010)

$1500, damn that's a great deal if it sounds good. TON of features. Midi, reverb, ch switching with loop and mid memory in footswitch, mid cut/boost, damn. Probably made in china, pcb-mounted tubes and pots, tons of ribbon cable, but if built to take abuse, who gives a shit. I say sound and features over cork-sniffery.


----------



## bruce egnater (Sep 17, 2010)

Update: Armageddon and Vengeance production will not be out until early next year. We are making sure everything is right before releasing them. Beta test amps will be in the hands of a number of touring players very soon. They will take these out on the road and beat the crap out of them so we can be sure they will hold up under "adverse" conditions. Yes, this delays the release but it is an important part of [email protected] 

I hesitate to ask but,....DAOS 27, you seem to be quite upset with me. Can you please tell me what I have been doing to you for the past 15 years that makes you so angry? I feel that since you felt the need to put up such a negative post here, I (maybe others too) would like to know what the issue is? If you would rather discuss this privately, please email at [email protected]. I would really like to know more.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Bruce. A lot of us are definitely looking forward to trying out the Armageddon.


----------



## pylyo (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome Bruce. Can't wait to try these two badboys of yours. I was hoping that they are allready on the way to EU but...

...and DAOS you are so busted, haha.


----------



## bruce egnater (Sep 26, 2010)

Doing some more final tweaking on the Armageddon right now. Using an SS4 head switcher (4 heads into 1 cab), we can instantly compare amps just by stepping on the midi pedal. It's the best way I can really be sure of what we are hearing. 
Borrowed a bunch of really cool amps from MotorCityGuitar in Waterford, MI. Amazing store if you can ever get to visit. Plan to spend the day. Marty, you're the best.
So far I am really impressed by the Armageddon (is that weird?). With all the cool features, it can pretty much mimic a 6505+, Triple Rectifier, Diezel Herbert, Orange Rockerverb, ENGL Fireball, but also has it's own distinctive tone/character. Delivery will be early 2011. Taking a ton of care and extra time to adjust/tweak/beat-up/smash around and get beta test models on the road before we will release for production. It will be great and worth the wait.

DAOS? You never emailed me.......


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

bruce egnater said:


> Doing some more final tweaking on the Armageddon right now. Using an SS4 head switcher (4 heads into 1 cab), we can instantly compare amps just by stepping on the midi pedal. It's the best way I can really be sure of what we are hearing.
> Borrowed a bunch of really cool amps from MotorCityGuitar in Waterford, MI. Amazing store if you can ever get to visit. Plan to spend the day. Marty, you're the best.
> So far I am really impressed by the Armageddon (is that weird?). With all the cool features, it can pretty much mimic a 6505+, Triple Rectifier, Diezel Herbert, Orange Rockerverb, ENGL Fireball, but also has it's own distinctive tone/character. Delivery will be early 2011. Taking a ton of care and extra time to adjust/tweak/beat-up/smash around and get beta test models on the road before we will release for production. It will be great and worth the wait.
> 
> DAOS? You never emailed me.......



Hi Bruce,
Its good to hear about the Armageddon and Vengeance roadtests and to see you on the forum!

If i might make a suggestion to hit some ground that no-one's covered yet:

A tweaker-style hi-gain amp. Something in the 15-30 watt area, 6V6s or 12BH7s, lots of tone circuit options, maybe built-in noise suppressor & mid-boost(ala Armageddon), 5 band graphic, switchable between tube rectification and diode...would be pretty sweet!


----------



## groph (Sep 26, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Definitely looks worth checking out! I'm interested for sure. I just hate whenever there are amp video demos online it's always some old dude wanking around on a 6 string in E standard. Let's see some shit with some 7 string chug!


 

I KNOW.

"Hey, let's test some of the brutal high gain tones this amp has to offer!"

G major chord

C major chord

"Wow!"

This amp looks badass though.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 26, 2010)

bruce egnater said:


> So far I am really impressed by the Armageddon (is that weird?). With all the cool features, it can pretty much mimic a 6505+, Triple Rectifier, Diezel Herbert, Orange Rockerverb, ENGL Fireball, but also has it's own distinctive tone/character.



welcome Bruce, always nice to have builders chime in on the forums

while I hope your statement is true, it sounds like propaganda 

slightly off topic, I contacted you a few months ago about an M4, but alas, the last one had left about 2 weeks before I rang

any new production news on the M4? it's another fantastic piece of gear that pretty much any style of guitar player could
make good use of


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 28, 2010)

From that clip, I'm really digging both the crunch and higher gain tones. I really dig the lead tone the dude was getting.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait, is Bruce motherfucking Egnater seriously on SSO?

Are you kidding me? That is fucking amazing.

I've been DYING to play an Armageddon since I first heard rumors. Hell, since I first played an Egnater I've waited for the day they build a high-gain amp. I knew it would kill.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 28, 2010)

The New Zealand reps for Engater rep them extremely well on nz guitar forums, hopefully they get at least one Armageddon I can have a blast on, hehe.


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 28, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> Hi Bruce,
> Its good to hear about the Armageddon and Vengeance roadtests and to see you on the forum!
> 
> If i might make a suggestion to hit some ground that no-one's covered yet:
> ...



Welcome to Egnater Amplification


----------



## viesczy (Sep 30, 2010)

Bruce Egnater is on board @ SS too?!?! Excellent! 

It is always a better day for any gear board when the guys who make the gear are here for some input, advice and to quash any rumors/address customer complaints! Of course some mouth breather will always chime in with their opinion that is worth less than 2 pesos because they're typically going to make baseless claims/engage in personal attacks rather than actually providing any sort of rational or irrational basis for what they're claiming. But that is the curse of the information superhighway. 

Quick aside, I have no Egnater amps so I'm not fanboy jumping to defend the object of my obsession. Now if it was Genz Benz El Diablo series, then maybe as I completely LOVE my El D100 and my just acquired El D 60/30 combo.

Welcome aboard Bruce!!

BTW I see your boy signed on @ Harmony Central, and true to form @ HCAF the cretins clacked away on the keyboards because they're so lacking skill @ guitar they need to do something to fritter away their days.

Derek


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 30, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> Wait, is Bruce motherfucking Egnater seriously on SSO?
> 
> Are you kidding me? That is fucking amazing.
> 
> I've been DYING to play an Armageddon since I first heard rumors. Hell, since I first played an Egnater I've waited for the day they build a high-gain amp. I knew it would kill.



have you not heard of the Mod50/100 or Randall RM series? those are all egnater designs and have EXTREMELY high gain tones available.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Oct 1, 2010)

viesczy said:


> Bruce Egnater is on board @ SS too?!?! Excellent!
> 
> It is always a better day for any gear board when the guys who make the gear are here for some input, advice and to quash any rumors/address customer complaints! Of course some mouth breather will always chime in with their opinion that is worth less than 2 pesos because they're typically going to make baseless claims/engage in personal attacks rather than actually providing any sort of rational or irrational basis for what they're claiming. But that is the curse of the information superhighway.
> 
> ...




Not only did I sign up on Harmony Central, I signed up on a bunch of forums and will be doing my best to handle anything Egnater related on the forums. By the way, if anyone lives in LA, check out the LA amp show. We will have a very close to production tweaked version of the Armageddon, along with 2 new Tweaker models(the 40 and the 88). Glad to see everyone is looking forward to the Armageddon and Vengeance models so much though, since I am much more of a high gain/metal guy. I've really been making sure these will be what everyone wants from an Egnater metal amp


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 1, 2010)

Ian Egnater said:


> Not only did I sign up on Harmony Central, I signed up on a bunch of forums and will be doing my best to handle anything Egnater related on the forums. By the way, if anyone lives in LA, check out the LA amp show. We will have a very close to production tweaked version of the Armageddon, along with 2 new Tweaker models(the 40 and the 88). Glad to see everyone is looking forward to the Armageddon and Vengeance models so much though, since I am much more of a high gain/metal guy. I've really been making sure these will be what everyone wants from an Egnater metal amp



most excellent


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 1, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> Welcome to Egnater Amplification



I had a Tweaker for months, that's absolutely NOT what I was saying. I was asking for a hi-gain Tweaker with Armageddon features....the Tweaker is mid-gain at best.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 1, 2010)

Ian Egnater said:


> Not only did I sign up on Harmony Central, I signed up on a bunch of forums and will be doing my best to handle anything Egnater related on the forums. By the way, if anyone lives in LA, check out the LA amp show. We will have a very close to production tweaked version of the Armageddon, along with 2 new Tweaker models(the 40 and the 88). Glad to see everyone is looking forward to the Armageddon and Vengeance models so much though, since I am much more of a high gain/metal guy. I've really been making sure these will be what everyone wants from an Egnater metal amp




 Welcome to the forum!

I live in LA! I'll have to find out when/where that show is


----------



## Ian Egnater (Oct 1, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I live in LA! I'll have to find out when/where that show is




The AMP SHOW


----------



## viesczy (Oct 1, 2010)

Ian Egnater said:


> Not only did I sign up on Harmony Central, I signed up on a bunch of forums and will be doing my best to handle anything Egnater related on the forums. By the way, if anyone lives in LA, check out the LA amp show. We will have a very close to production tweaked version of the Armageddon, along with 2 new Tweaker models(the 40 and the 88). Glad to see everyone is looking forward to the Armageddon and Vengeance models so much though, since I am much more of a high gain/metal guy. I've really been making sure these will be what everyone wants from an Egnater metal amp



Then Egnater clan is here in force?! 

I might just hafta become a fanboy for Genz Benz and Egnater if 65% of this is true for the Egnater metal high gain line!  

Time to find plasma clinic in my area, I need to generate funds for a new head!  Wait, did that read odd? 

Welcome aboard Ian too!

Derek


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got an ISP......GTRQRNRNRGBGTNBNF!!! >.<
This is beyond beautiful...


----------



## bulb (Feb 7, 2011)

i REALLY dug this amp at NAMM
a lot of very common sense design points on it, especially for high gain/metal guys
built in isp works like a charm
and with the gain up it sounds and reacts similar to a tubescreamer boosting the front end.
super tight and awesome even with no pedals!


----------



## bulb (Feb 7, 2011)

Here a little demo vid i did for em!


----------



## Ian Egnater (Feb 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> i REALLY dug this amp at NAMM
> a lot of very common sense design points on it, especially for high gain/metal guys
> built in isp works like a charm
> and with the gain up it sounds and reacts similar to a tubescreamer boosting the front end.
> super tight and awesome even with no pedals!




I appreciate the good words about the amp! Hope the tour is going well.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2011)

TMM said:


> This could be promising... even the Tourmaster was capable of good hi-gain tones with a boost.




I almost bought one...then i saw a line 6 spider valve mkii


the guy at my local guitar center mentioned this to me like a year ago, its good to finally hear something about this head


----------



## themike (Feb 8, 2011)

I've heard nothing but positive things from Egnator. John (formerly of BDM) has nothing but positive things to say about Egnators. Also I know a few people who said that Bruce is a great guy, not to mention he still teaches his amp building courses. How cool is that? Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 8, 2011)

Has a final street price been set for this amp? Very interested.


----------



## TMM (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it just me, or is that vid really, really quiet?


----------



## themike (Feb 9, 2011)

TMM said:


> Is it just me, or is that vid really, really quiet?


 
Probably to reduce distortion that plagues so many point and shoot cameras.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah sounded very boomy cause of the backing track not a very good example really!


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 9, 2011)

I would also like more details on the back panel of the amp. Does it have direct outs?..., adjustable power like 100/50 watt option? Those are some other features that I am interested in. Maybe someone from Egnater or someone that has played the amp can answer this.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Feb 10, 2011)

ykcirj said:


> I would also like more details on the back panel of the amp. Does it have direct outs?..., adjustable power like 100/50 watt option? Those are some other features that I am interested in. Maybe someone from Egnater or someone that has played the amp can answer this.



Unfortunately the videos audio quality didn't turn out so great for Bulb's demos. It sounded killer in the room, but obviously it was a little too loud for the on board mic on the camera.

As for the back panel, the amp has a direct out on it, and a 120/60 power switch on the front panel. The direct out doesn't have an internal load, so it isn't a silent out, but it is a normal mic eliminating direct out. If anyone has any more questions, I check in here every day, so ask away.


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 10, 2011)

Ian Egnater said:


> Unfortunately the videos audio quality didn't turn out so great for Bulb's demos. It sounded killer in the room, but obviously it was a little too loud for the on board mic on the camera.
> 
> As for the back panel, the amp has a direct out on it, and a 120/60 power switch on the front panel. The direct out doesn't have an internal load, so it isn't a silent out, but it is a normal mic eliminating direct out. If anyone has any more questions, I check in here every day, so ask away.




Thanks for the reply. It's good to know that those features are included on the amp. This amp has me interested because I would like a simple amp with a great clean channel and a nice heavy distorted channel. I love the fact that it has the built in noise suppressor. It would be great to have an amp that doesn't require a boost to tighten it up and a noise
Suppressor. 

Has the street price been released yet? I usually buy my amps from American musical supply. I hope they carry the new Egnater lineup.


----------



## Thep (Feb 10, 2011)

If this is made in the same factory as Tourmasters, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Feb 11, 2011)

Thep said:


> If this is made in the same factory as Tourmasters, I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.



It's made in the same factory as everything we have introduced in the past few years, including the thousands of amps people own from us with no problems.

To answer the other question though, the Street price is looking to end up at $1599 for the Armageddon, and don't quote me, but I believe $1199 for the Vengeance.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 11, 2011)

At that price, I'm definitely interested in an Armageddon. 
Can't wait to try one out for myself.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 11, 2011)

So it's safe to say that it Djents?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ykcirj (Feb 11, 2011)

What are the main differences between the vengeance and Armageddon? I haven't seen much info about the vengeance.


----------



## Key_Maker (Feb 13, 2011)

This are the promo ads from Egnater:

Vengeance: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/VENGANCE.pdf
Armageddon: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/ARMAGEDDON.pdf
Tweaker 40: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/TWEAKER 40.pdf
Tweaker 88: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/TWEAKER 88.pdf


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 13, 2011)

Key_Maker said:


> This are the promo ads from Egnater:
> 
> Vengeance: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/VENGANCE.pdf
> Armageddon: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/ARMAGEDDON.pdf
> ...



Somehow the expanded Tweaker range escaped my notice... so psyched about the Tweaker 88 now...KT88's with that kind of range


----------



## Thep (Feb 13, 2011)

Ian Egnater said:


> It's made in the same factory as everything we have introduced in the past few years, including the thousands of amps people own from us with no problems.



And the hundreds who do...


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 13, 2011)

Thep said:


> And the hundreds who do...



No offense intended but I just don't see any indication of this. I see a few posts in other threads across the internet about reliability but everyone I know has had no problems. The friends I have that work in music stores have not seen any returns or heard of largescale problems from their distributors. Like I said, not trying to offend but I just don't see where there is anything but the one-off QC problems every manufacturer (including American ones) have.


----------



## Thep (Feb 13, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> No offense intended but I just don't see any indication of this. I see a few posts in other threads across the internet about reliability but everyone I know has had no problems. The friends I have that work in music stores have not seen any returns or heard of largescale problems from their distributors. Like I said, not trying to offend but I just don't see where there is anything but the one-off QC problems every manufacturer (including American ones) have.



If I remember what my two ex-guitarists told me, the initial run of the tourmasters had faulty output transformers among other problems. After both of them received updated versions after theirs had died, they went through an additional 3 heads between the two of them. 

Now, I've smelt alot of BS on forums and I'm positive that this smells like some. All I can say is that its what actually happened. Component quality on them is damn awful, and its no wonder considering all the features they have and still have such a stellar price tag.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 13, 2011)

Thep said:


> If I remember what my two ex-guitarists told me, the initial run of the tourmasters had faulty output transformers among other problems. After both of them received updated versions after theirs had died, they went through an additional 3 heads between the two of them.
> 
> Now, I've smelt alot of BS on forums and I'm positive that this smells like some. All I can say is that its what actually happened. Component quality on them is damn awful, and its no wonder considering all the features they have and still have such a stellar price tag.



I wonder if it was an initial manufacturing ramp-up issue, something that got straightened out fairly quickly. It definitely sucks they had that issue followed by recurrent problems. Did Egnater handle the returns / replacements for them or was it all done at the dealer? I'm curious how Egnater handles warranty work on things like that since I haven't been able to talk to anyone personally who's had to use it.

I tore through my Tweaker when I initially received it and was really impressed with the build quality. Granted its' difficult to tell quality on things like output transformers but everything else about the build quality really impressed me.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Feb 14, 2011)

Thep said:


> If I remember what my two ex-guitarists told me, the initial run of the tourmasters had faulty output transformers among other problems. After both of them received updated versions after theirs had died, they went through an additional 3 heads between the two of them.
> 
> Now, I've smelt alot of BS on forums and I'm positive that this smells like some. All I can say is that its what actually happened. Component quality on them is damn awful, and its no wonder considering all the features they have and still have such a stellar price tag.




The initial run of tourmasters did have faulty transformers, but not a single model after that has had that issue. I'm not trying to be an ass, but when people spout off things with proof, I've got to call BS too. I'd be curious to know what the other issues they had were. I can tell you that from this side of the business, when something like a preamp tube goes bad(which is covered under warranty) and the amp acts up, people tend to flip out and think the amp died and their life is over, so they return it not knowing the amp could be fixed and work perfectly in 5 minutes. When it's returned to Guitar Center, a lot of the time an employee will set that amp with the bad tube right back out on the floor for the next person to buy without resolving the issue. We 100% back our products, and take care of any issues someone might have. As for the bad component quality, I won't throw any other manufacturers under the bus, but do you really think a company doing mass produced amps is going to hand select each component? I don't think I need to beat this dead horse, but every company out there has problems with a production run every once in a while. We are just the new guys on the block, and have to take our beatings for it like anybody else.

As far as how we handle a warranty issue, [email protected] is our head of customer service's direct e-mail, and obviously I'm not hard to get a hold of, so issues getting handled isn't very difficult. 

Haha, so anyways, back to the amp this thread is about


----------



## themike (Feb 14, 2011)

Ian Egnater said:


> Haha, so anyways, back to the amp this thread is about



Not going to lie - I wish reps from companies I use frequented my favorite message boards, contributed and gave out internal email addresses. Not even from an problems/issues standpoint - just the fact that it's cool to have someone who knows the industry itself, products and how things we don't normally know about work. 

If you have success with the Armageddon do you guys think you would ever make an amp module/rackmountable version/preamp of this amp?


----------



## Thep (Feb 14, 2011)

Ian Egnater said:


> The initial run of tourmasters did have faulty transformers, but not a single model after that has had that issue. I'm not trying to be an ass, but when people spout off things with proof, I've got to call BS too. I'd be curious to know what the other issues they had were. I can tell you that from this side of the business, when something like a preamp tube goes bad(which is covered under warranty) and the amp acts up, people tend to flip out and think the amp died and their life is over, so they return it not knowing the amp could be fixed and work perfectly in 5 minutes. When it's returned to Guitar Center, a lot of the time an employee will set that amp with the bad tube right back out on the floor for the next person to buy without resolving the issue. We 100% back our products, and take care of any issues someone might have. As for the bad component quality, I won't throw any other manufacturers under the bus, but do you really think a company doing mass produced amps is going to hand select each component? I don't think I need to beat this dead horse, but every company out there has problems with a production run every once in a while. We are just the new guys on the block, and have to take our beatings for it like anybody else.
> 
> As far as how we handle a warranty issue, [email protected] is our head of customer service's direct e-mail, and obviously I'm not hard to get a hold of, so issues getting handled isn't very difficult.
> 
> Haha, so anyways, back to the amp this thread is about



Having said that, they didn't have any problems with warranty or returns. Kudos to Egnater and Guitar Center for that, but its to be expected, especially from a new company. 

I "like" Egnater amps, but the fact is they are cheap for a reason. Thus, I personally will not get imported models.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Feb 15, 2011)

Thep said:


> Having said that, they didn't have any problems with warranty or returns. Kudos to Egnater and Guitar Center for that, but its to be expected, especially from a new company.
> 
> I "like" Egnater amps, but the fact is they are cheap for a reason. Thus, I personally will not get imported models.




To each their own. I understand that the imported line isn't for everyone.

As far as a rack mounted version of the Armageddon. Nothing is ever out of the question. We would have to see a big enough market for that, as well as the head, to do the R&D making it into a rack though. Like I always tell everyone, I'm not a hard person to get a hold of obviously, and I always like hearing what players are looking for that they can't find elsewhere.


----------



## drezdin (May 5, 2011)

any update as to when this thing is coming out?


----------



## Shabadoo (May 5, 2011)

bruce egnater said:


> Doing some more final tweaking on the Armageddon right now. Using an SS4 head switcher (4 heads into 1 cab), we can instantly compare amps just by stepping on the midi pedal. It's the best way I can really be sure of what we are hearing.
> Borrowed a bunch of really cool amps from MotorCityGuitar in Waterford, MI. Amazing store if you can ever get to visit. Plan to spend the day. Marty, you're the best.
> So far I am really impressed by the Armageddon (is that weird?). With all the cool features, it can pretty much mimic a 6505+, Triple Rectifier, Diezel Herbert, Orange Rockerverb, ENGL Fireball, but also has it's own distinctive tone/character. Delivery will be early 2011. Taking a ton of care and extra time to adjust/tweak/beat-up/smash around and get beta test models on the road before we will release for production. It will be great and worth the wait.
> 
> DAOS? You never emailed me.......



After reading this, I think I can safely say I have never anticipated an amp so much as right now.


----------



## jackblack (May 5, 2011)

This looks amazing...


----------



## RichIKE (May 6, 2011)

Cant wait to try one. Any word on a price tag? I am a pretty big fan of their other full size heads for the post hardcore and lower gain type of sounds. I've been wondering when these guys would put out a high gain head.


----------



## Sikor (May 6, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> Cant wait to try one. Any word on a price tag? I am a pretty big fan of their other full size heads for the post hardcore and lower gain type of sounds. I've been wondering when these guys would put out a high gain head.



I've played Armageddon at Musikmesse. Nice, very nice amp! 


The price in Europe will be 1700 EUR for Armageddon and 1450 for Vengeance.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2011)

Just a point no-one has mentioned yet...mentioned in the video from January NAMM of 2010: 

The cabinet - 2 x G12 T 75's and 2 x G12K 100's in an X pattern! 

Also the amp promises massive joy......waiting to hear some more contemporary demos


----------



## Ian Egnater (May 9, 2011)

The Armageddon/Vengeance amps are on target for late summer, but we don't have an exact release date yet. When we get the amps back in the shop, I will see if I can hook up a good video of some heavy playing through the amps.


----------



## dr_zorba (May 20, 2011)

I have purchased 4 pieces of egnater gear , and everyone of them have build flaws , 2 amps and 2 cabs , i have experianced bad LEDs , stripped out screws , streached out grill cloth , logo not glued on correctly , wheels not setting properly , washer inside of amp head floating around , human hair on the PC board , acid swashed on the PC board , marks on the tolex , noisy fans , you name it i have found it.I emailed EGG before i purchaed these to get a catalog twice never got one.So out of the functions i went ahead and placed an order for an amp and cab...I really wasnt sure too keep it of not...But the amp stayed.So i added another one amp and cab more of the same streched grill cloth bad leds its ok im handy at fixing these things so it no problem. But it also is going to take some time to replace all this on about a winter week of rain... The Amps themselves are fine from what i can tell but its the cosmetics that are bad , just a lack of quality control period. Trust me with all the time im going to have to put in these i would have been better off buying a US made amp...The Egnaters are engineerd divinely just they are assmbeld to fast and that what happens when no one overseas them.Fender had this same problem 20 years ago with the Mexican Strat , you had to go through 20 to get a good one...If you have to buy these new have 3 of them deliverd to you home and keep the best one or just buy used these things come up on ebay all the time used so i rest my case.Save yourself a few hundred dollars on a head like i did...i dont feel so bad about that one but the one i bought new im stuck with it.When i got these i though my shopping was done for awhile...and to me it is after about a weeks worth of work. The amps themselves are great , just not worth the high price and 1500 for an amp made in china...I pushed it with the amp i have for 999.00 , i compared the build quality to my Gens Benz El Diablo i paid 1200 for New , no comparison ! The Boards are clean , the screws are real not painted , the interior paint does not come off with your hand , just a well built item i got what i paid for with that amp.For those who are going to drop 1500 on an EGG , pick thru a few from what i can see or just buy used , they are beautifully designed amps but the Quality is well i will let you decide.Hopefully they get better.Transformers blowing on the forst Run....That should have never happend. Im stuck with mine or i have to take a loss on ebay , but i will make them work...I think most people outsouce their boards these days...So CHINA is no excuse...My Genz Benz boards are imports , paid 1200 for the Head and i will put it against the Egnater anyday....doesnt matter ya spend 1000 dollars on something you should be proud of it...period... Peace


----------



## Ian Egnater (May 20, 2011)

dr_zorba said:


> I have purchased 4 pieces of egnater gear , and everyone of them have build flaws , 2 amps and 2 cabs , i have experianced bad LEDs , stripped out screws , streached out grill cloth , logo not glued on correctly , wheels not setting properly , washer inside of amp head floating around , human hair on the PC board , acid swashed on the PC board , marks on the tolex , noisy fans , you name it i have found it.I emailed EGG before i purchaed these to get a catalog twice never got one.So out of the functions i went ahead and placed an order for an amp and cab...I really wasnt sure too keep it of not...But the amp stayed.So i added another one amp and cab more of the same streched grill cloth bad leds its ok im handy at fixing these things so it no problem. But it also is going to take some time to replace all this on about a winter week of rain... The Amps themselves are fine from what i can tell but its the cosmetics that are bad , just a lack of quality control period. Trust me with all the time im going to have to put in these i would have been better off buying a US made amp...The Egnaters are engineerd divinely just they are assmbeld to fast and that what happens when no one overseas them.Fender had this same problem 20 years ago with the Mexican Strat , you had to go through 20 to get a good one...If you have to buy these new have 3 of them deliverd to you home and keep the best one or just buy used these things come up on ebay all the time used so i rest my case.Save yourself a few hundred dollars on a head like i did...i dont feel so bad about that one but the one i bought new im stuck with it.When i got these i though my shopping was done for awhile...and to me it is after about a weeks worth of work. The amps themselves are great , just not worth the high price and 1500 for an amp made in china...I pushed it with the amp i have for 999.00 , i compared the build quality to my Gens Benz El Diablo i paid 1200 for New , no comparison ! The Boards are clean , the screws are real not painted , the interior paint does not come off with your hand , just a well built item i got what i paid for with that amp.For those who are going to drop 1500 on an EGG , pick thru a few from what i can see or just buy used , they are beautifully designed amps but the Quality is well i will let you decide.Hopefully they get better.Transformers blowing on the forst Run....That should have never happend. Im stuck with mine or i have to take a loss on ebay , but i will make them work...I think most people outsouce their boards these days...So CHINA is no excuse...My Genz Benz boards are imports , paid 1200 for the Head and i will put it against the Egnater anyday....doesnt matter ya spend 1000 dollars on something you should be proud of it...period... Peace




I'm sorry about the issues you've had with our gear. I would like if you could e-mail me directly at [email protected] with maybe some more specific details, or pictures of these issues. We don't want you to be unhappy with the gear any more than you want to be. Unfortunately the initial run of Tourmasters had some growing pains, just like most new companies though. I'll look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^. WTF?

At any rate, I love the Tweaker I've been using. I may look into getting one of these if the price is right. I also kind of want a Tourmaster, ever since I heard a band in Houston using one. The sound was MASSIVE.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 12, 2011)

still can't wait to see an Armageddon in stores


----------



## Ian Egnater (Jul 18, 2011)

shanejohnson02 said:


> ^^^. WTF?
> 
> At any rate, I love the Tweaker I've been using. I may look into getting one of these if the price is right. I also kind of want a Tourmaster, ever since I heard a band in Houston using one. The sound was MASSIVE.



Can't win them all I guess. He never did e-mail me, or post on here again though. 

We can't wait to get these amps into stores too! I think people will dig the Armageddon and Vengeance amps on here.


----------



## S-O (Jul 18, 2011)

Ian Egnater said:


> Can't win them all I guess. He never did e-mail me, or post on here again though.
> 
> We can't wait to get these amps into stores too! I think people will dig the Armageddon and Vengeance amps on here.



Even further, his senseless block of text made me disregard any intelligent points he had. Skipped completely over until I saw you had responded to it.

Pretty rad that you have taken part in this thread!

I am really stoked for a high gain head to actually have a noise gate that isn't completely worthless.


----------



## ryantheyetti (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe im the only one but the Armageddon sounds amazing from what has been posted in this thread but im still really curious about the Vengence. Basically what the hell is it? i just keep seeing the name get dropped but no info, help a brother out Mr.Egnater!


----------



## Sikor (Jul 19, 2011)

ryantheyetti said:


> Maybe im the only one but the Armageddon sounds amazing from what has been posted in this thread but im still really curious about the Vengence. Basically what the hell is it? i just keep seeing the name get dropped but no info, help a brother out Mr.Egnater!



The info I got at Egnater stand at Musikmesse was, that it's just a simplier version of Armageddon.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 19, 2011)

any estimates on the release date Ian


----------



## Ian Egnater (Jul 25, 2011)

Sikor said:


> The info I got at Egnater stand at Musikmesse was, that it's just a simplier version of Armageddon.




More or less, this is correct. It's basically a two channel Armageddon without the cool features. It will also be priced less though. It's for the guys who want the sounds, but don't need the bells and whistles. As for release dates, Armageddon will be later this year. I don't have the dates for when the amps will hit stores, since that is up to the stores and when they order, but the Vengeance will be stocked in our warehouse in mid September. Guitar Center may take a little while to get them on shelves, but independents will likely have them very shortly after we get them in stock. I'll make sure to let everyone know when I have specific dates available though.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ian Egnater said:


> More or less, this is correct. It's basically a two channel Armageddon without the cool features. It will also be priced less though. It's for the guys who want the sounds, but don't need the bells and whistles. As for release dates, Armageddon will be later this year. I don't have the dates for when the amps will hit stores, since that is up to the stores and when they order, but the Vengeance will be stocked in our warehouse in mid September. Guitar Center may take a little while to get them on shelves, but independents will likely have them very shortly after we get them in stock. I'll make sure to let everyone know when I have specific dates available though.



I want one now! 


I can wait to get my hands on one of these


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 30, 2011)

ooooh pre-orders are up on MF! Vengeance ships on Halloween and the Armageddon 1/6/12 

Egnater Vengeance 120W Tube Guitar Amp Head: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

Egnater Armageddon 120W Tube Guitar Amp Head: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## malufet (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks and sounds good. But I would wait and see. First batches almost always have a few bugs. 

BTW, Is this made in china?


----------



## stevo1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I cant wait to try one, I've loved all of the egnater stuff i've tried.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 31, 2011)

here's hping it slays, i'm 100% still gunning for an Axe FX but i would love to try one of thee fuckers out


----------



## Woke Up Dead (Dec 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but thought I'd post anyway. I've been curious about this amps release date for a while now. Especially after being shown at 2 NAMM shows now. My local Egnater dealer had placed an order (or was going to at least) on November 29th. Next day he found out that the amp won't be shipped to him until after NAMM. So likely won't get able to get it until February or March.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Dec 5, 2011)

Woke Up Dead said:


> I know this is an old thread but thought I'd post anyway. I've been curious about this amps release date for a while now. Especially after being shown at 2 NAMM shows now. My local Egnater dealer had placed an order (or was going to at least) on November 29th. Next day he found out that the amp won't be shipped to him until after NAMM. So likely won't get able to get it until February or March.



My local guitar center has a vengeance. I plugged into it, and it sounded good. I couldn't make a legitimate assumption though, because the idiots plugged into spider IV's playing 'crushing day' at ear piercing volumes were a little distracting, and I decided not to crank the amp at all anyway. Also, guitar center's music playing throughout the store doesn't help. But I'll be sure to go back on a quiet day and give everyone a real review =)


----------



## Harlekim (Jan 18, 2012)

giutar center in hollywood has one i tried it its sweet but id like to try it out more..im ifi about it cus its new..im looking for an amp that really gona help me bring out a muffly sound almost bassy yet with a good amount of midds so my tone stands out..idk if this makes sense..im a newby lol anyone got any tips advice?..i play in a metal/death metal/black metal/thrash sound


----------



## bruce egnater (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry it took so long but Armageddons are shipping. Should be arriving in stores already. Please let us know what you think. Always looking for feedback/comments for improvements.
Thanks!!


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 5, 2012)

If the Armageddon is USA made, then great.

If it's Chinese then £1400 is far too much. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with Chinese stuff, but Chinese labour is significantly cheaper than US!

I played one anyway, sounded great, just too much £££


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope to have one on hand shortly to put thru the paces


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 6, 2012)

Herb Dorklift said:


> If the Armageddon is USA made, then great.
> 
> If it's Chinese then £1400 is far too much. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with Chinese stuff, but Chinese labour is significantly cheaper than US!
> 
> I played one anyway, sounded great, just too much £££



Yes and no, there are all sorts of factors that go into the price of an amp, and considering the parts and features on this one, can you find another head that has EVERYTHING this one does at the same price or lower? The answer technically would be no for sure as no other amps have the ISP built-in already, but even if you took that out of the equation it is a midi-capable amp with a ton of tone-shaping options and it sounds pretty good between the decent vids I've found and from talking to a few folks I know that had the chance to play them at NAMM. Plus the clean channel is supposed to be superb from what I've heard. Honestly, if I had the space to actually crank a tube amp, I'd be buying on of these.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Mar 6, 2012)

Herb Dorklift said:


> If the Armageddon is USA made, then great.
> 
> If it's Chinese then £1400 is far too much. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with Chinese stuff, but Chinese labour is significantly cheaper than US!
> 
> I played one anyway, sounded great, just too much £££




Did it sound worse after you found out it was made in China? J/K of course. Not the place to start that argument(I don't want to sound like I'm supporting making things in China either).

However, I did look up our competitors prices at Guitar Guitar to get some UK prices.

Dual Rectifier(Made in USA) - 2100
Uberschall(Made in USA) - 2200
5150 III(made in Mexico) - 1450
Armageddon(made in China) - 1500


I don't mean to start an argument over this, but we are in fact over 25% cheaper than US made competitors with similar features, and we are right in line with the non-US made 5150 III. Just didn't want people to think we are reaming you guys on prices or anything.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ian Egnater said:


> Did it sound worse after you found out it was made in China? J/K of course. Not the place to start that argument(I don't want to sound like I'm supporting making things in China either).
> 
> However, I did look up our competitors prices at Guitar Guitar to get some UK prices.
> 
> ...



I'd like to add (also please keep in mind, no horse in this race aside from me liking and having used Egnater stuff in the past ) but the other amps listed don't have MIDI or the ISP Decimator.

P.S. The EVH 5150 III is actually $1800!  I think you guys are more competitive than you realize. 

EVH 5150 III HD Guitar Amp Head: Shop Amplifiers & Effects & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## themike (Mar 6, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> P.S. The EVH 5150 III is actually $1800! I think you guys are more competitive than you realize.
> 
> EVH 5150 III HD Guitar Amp Head: Shop Amplifiers & Effects & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


 

I think he posted the prices over in Europe, not the US


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Mar 6, 2012)

I said it sounded great


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 6, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I think he posted the prices over in Europe, not the US



DERP.  Well I was comparing the US prices...   Still, in USD, the Armageddon is a good $200 cheaper and has MIDI and a built-in Decimator. If I were looking for a tube amp, and based on the clips I already dig the tones the Armageddon is putting out, it'd be no contest.  I literally just got my order in for the Axe-II (finally, went through credit card hell with all the issues trying to get my order to just go through, still not sure why since the original problem everyone was having cleared up last week! ) but if I were in the market for a nice tube amp without going boutique, this is what I'd grab. I'm still hoping the local GC gets one in stock so I can finally try one in person, if I had the funds I'd grab this and the Axe but I can't justify spending that much money right now!


----------



## pcb (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello all...
I make order on musiciansfriend, and now i awaiting my new amp Armaggedon, it my first amp, and i have some questions...
Can I use a Armaggedon amp head without a cab?
I want to record it in my computer using the Recording Out or Send Out... 
It is possible to use this head direct to record without the cab?

And second...
Can i use only two power tubes to reduce output power?
What power i do if i use only two power tubes?
If i put STBY switch to 120W position i have 60W power, 
or if i put STBY switch to 60W position i have 30W power, it is correct ?


----------



## Ian Egnater (Mar 12, 2012)

pcb said:


> Hello all...
> I make order on musiciansfriend, and now i awaiting my new amp Armaggedon, it my first amp, and i have some questions...
> Can I use a Armaggedon amp head without a cab?
> I want to record it in my computer using the Recording Out or Send Out...
> ...



With the Armageddon, you will need a cabinet of some sort for a load on the amp. You can get external devices to simulate a speaker being on the amp, but I can't guarantee what is good and won't damage the amp in any way. For reducing power, the 60W position actually already has one pair of tubes shut off, so pulling tubes will not reduce it any further. You will get the same result if you set it in 120W and pull two tubes, or just set it to 60W. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## pcbroute (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for answers... 
I have a TM212XB cabinet, and i plan to use it with this amp... and i just say it great product, very transportable, great loud sound, nice wheels, and design... is black is awesome...
Did you make a cover for this cabinet?



Ian Egnater said:


> As for the back panel, the amp has a direct out on it, and a 120/60 power switch on the front panel. The direct out doesn't have an internal load, so it isn't a silent out, but it is a normal mic eliminating direct out. If anyone has any more questions, I check in here every day, so ask away.



About direct out (Recording out)

The signal is taken from Preamp section (+cab emulator), not the Power amp section ?
It the same signal from Send Out, but without cab emulator?


----------



## bruce egnater (Mar 19, 2012)

The direct out is taken off the speaker outputs so all features and tone created in the power amp affect it. That is why you need a speaker (or load box) connected to use the direct out. It is not the same signal as the effects send.


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 19, 2012)

The end is coming... by freight truck toooommmooorrrrooowww


----------



## warhead78 (Mar 19, 2012)

ihave27frets said:


> The end is coming... by freight truck toooommmooorrrrooowww


 
Hellz yeah, anxious to hear your feedback as I've got an Armageddon on order


----------



## pcb (Apr 2, 2012)

I get it on friday... Great build amp, great sound and tone for me, awesome footswitch...
I try to use Recording out, it works good... i'm happy.


----------



## veshly (Apr 2, 2012)

Bought one today and my first impressions are that it kicks ass. The clean channel has a variety of good sounds and I can easily get a good warm/dry jazz type sound out of it that I prefer for clean playing. The other channels sound great too. Tons of saturation on channel three and a bit of a different character with the gain switch. Couldn't see someone needing to boost this unless it was only for a different character.

Build quality seems top notch with my first look over on it. Didn't notice in the store that it's got long slim lights over top of the controls so you can see in a dark venue or whatever, very nice and professional touch. 

Haven't messed around with all of the controls but there's definitely a lot of tone shaping to be had with the density/presence and master mid range controls. 

The foot pedal's really cool and has a lot of options. I like how you can select right on it which channels can make use of the effects loop, will be good for post-rock wankalidoos. At first glance I thought the pedal could have been made a bit smaller but after playing with it and actually switching channels and using the reverb/midrange it's the perfect size to get your foot on there comfortably and any smaller would be too cramped for accurate switching. Attractive pedal either way. 

Oh yea, I haven't used it at band levels yet, but the built in noise gate seems to work really well. It doesn't suffocate your sound at the beginning and the note decay is still there and natural sounding.


----------



## musikizlife (Apr 3, 2012)

Played a Vengeance today, and I must say that i'm very impressed. All the switches and knobs do exactly as they say, and they gain structure of the amp is really brilliant.

It's super tight and punchy where it needs to be and really sounds nice and full and that was all with emg 707's. 

Sadly I didn't get to really crank it to 10 but I got them tubes plenty hot and it kicked ass. The differences between 60 and 120 watts are really cool as well. All in all I was really really impressed. I'd really like to hear it in a band setting with my own gear, looks like i might be making a purchase in the near future


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone else notice the price hike that just occurred on these?!  The head is now $1800....   Sorry, at the previous price it wasn't a terrible deal as you could hold out for a 20% off coupon with GC or MF and get it for around $1300 which wasn't awful (still a little pricey, but the specs made up for that), but I can't say a made in China amp, regardless of the features included, should be worth anywhere NEAR $1800.


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 5, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Anyone else notice the price hike that just occurred on these?!  The head is now $1800....   Sorry, at the previous price it wasn't a terrible deal as you could hold out for a 20% off coupon with GC or MF and get it for around $1300 which wasn't awful (still a little pricey, but the specs made up for that), but I can't say a made in China amp, regardless of the features included, should be worth anywhere NEAR $1800.



Launching price maybe?

IMHO the "china stuff not worth it" was true 10 years ago, today, it's obsolete.

That's why every company (i mean, every) company is outsourcing their builds, from guitars to Mac, ships or connectors.

I'm waiting for mine, it gets here on 4/15.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 5, 2012)

Key_Maker said:


> Launching price maybe?
> 
> IMHO the "china stuff not worth it" was true 10 years ago, today, it's obsolete.
> 
> ...



It's not a jab at the entire "Made in China" deal, I could care less about where an item is built if the price reflects it, honestly. But the fact remains that often times (and I've seen multiple complaints about various MIC Egnater models like the Renegade previously) when manufacturers move production to China their cost of doing business goes down but that extra expense they're saving usually leads to reasonable prices. Also a lot of the MIC takes every opportunity to cut corners, so whether the components or the transformers are affected remains to be seen. The extra tech in this head is a double-edged sword, makes for a lot of nice features but a LOT more that can break or be manufactured/assembled incorrectly. 

It's a little sad I guess as the USA Egnater stuff used to run a little over $2K for an amp that BRUCE was building. I loved my old MOD50 head and M4 rack setup. To see a MIC amp from them that obviously costs less than it was when Bruce was building the amps himself run a few hundred shy just stings a bit I guess, I doubt Bruce would feel an assembly line amp with lower quality components would/should be a direct competitor price-wise to something he used to build himself.  We'll see what the failure rate ends up looking like on these, I know I'd be pretty bummed to drop $1800+ on an amp and have it go belly up on me in a few months.


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 5, 2012)

But still works like every place, if you want quality stuff, you have to pay, that's why we pay 2k+ for a Mac Pro.

I do understand your feelings, but imo still worth it, obviously if Ian or Bruce is reading this, would be nice to hear from them anything.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah I'm also curious why the price increase happened a week after they finally hit the market. You would think they would have all cost issues figured out after 2 years in development and when they first hit the market on the 26th they were posted at a different price than they are now, only a week later.


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 5, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I'm also curious why the price increase happened a week after they finally hit the market. You would think they would have all cost issues figured out after 2 years in development and when they first hit the market on the 26th they were posted at a different price than they are now, only a week later.



Also would be something related with the demand, plus the presales and this 2 years of delay, don't forget that is a businesses, if something sells well, high your prices for better utility (this can be in the stores only, not from fabric)


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 5, 2012)

If something is just released, it typically doesn't really make good business sense to price it out and the re-price it a week after they start hitting stores.   If anything, after making consumers wait 2 years for the product due to delays, raising the prices would be the opposite of what you would want to do as unless you're Apple (the demand is always steady for them ) you should just be hoping the consumer still wants your product after waiting so long.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 5, 2012)

I noticed this too... dunno why this went up and the Vengeance stayed the same price (I think...)


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll do a little mini review here.

I spent an hour in the loud room at Beaverton GC with my buddy Hawkey and I taking turns demoing the Armageddon. We were using some Les Paul "gold top" whatever that is... lol... It was hooked up to its matching slant cabinet. Overall I was pretty impressed. All I care about is what kind of brutal crushing tone I can get out of an amp and this thing delivers in that dept. You won't be needing a big pedal chain for sure. The gain meets or exceeds any 5150/6505 I've had. 

The Armageddon reminded me of the JCM800KK with the the way the ISP noise gate worked as well. You can dial it in real tight for the chuncky palm mute rests but it needs to be a little looser for any leads. Honestly, it functioned exactly like the ISP Decimator G-String. Also the mid thingy section was kind of a new feature I'm not real familiar with but if you start maxxing out the knobs it sounds like frying bacon. This amp also has some type of onboard reverb. 

The could only think of a few cons really. First off, I don't care for the computer fan in the back. I'd probably modify the head in some way to improve air flow and just disconnect the fan. Its totally overkill when you're playing at low volume and doesn't even need to be on until you start cranking it so it should be thermostatically controlled instead.

Secondly, another oversight would be the controls for the noise gate. I noticed that each of the three channels had a seperate reverb control, however it lacks this feature on the noise gate. Needless to say, its not very dynamic when you switch channels so the setting that its on may not work with channel you switch to as it sort of ties into the gain and eq settings from what I could tell. I don't know if that makes sense. Bottom line, you're going to be tap dancing to turn the noise gate off right after you switch channels.

Thirdly, this amp way too frickin many knobs, channels, buttons and tiny little mini dip switches. Way too much going on for my simple brain. Big turn off just like the TripleRec or the Marshall JVM410H to me. There should be another single channel version that is basically channel 3 with the noise gate. Less would be more in this case.

Last would be the 60watt or 120watt switch. This is just dumb. The amp sounds all woofy and crappy on the 60watt setting. Lose this chumpish feature. 

Would I buy this amp head? Probably not at the retail price of $1799. I don't really care either way about the China thing but it just seems overpriced to me though. I'd pay $1200 which is around what amp heads with similar features go for. I would say street will be around $1500 or a little less. If I have time I'm gonna take my RGA8 by and demo it again. I'd say its worth it for everyone to go check it out for sure.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Apr 9, 2012)

To answer everyone's question about the price increase. What happened, was we had talked pricing with dealers informing them of the street price increase, due to manufacturing costing more than we had anticipated, but many of them did not change their pricing accordingly. It looks very poor on our part, since it appears that the price was raised for no reason, but this is what happened. Just wanted to give you guys an explanation.

Unfortunately our manufacturing costs are going up as time goes on. We make the same percentage on this amp as we do on any other amp we sell, so don't think it's jacked way up and we are getting rich off of it. We weren't willing to sacrifice the quality of anything on this amp, and I hope that people see that. Unfortunately that transfers into higher costs in the stores. Compared to our modular series, since someone mentioned it, a 50 watt head(Renegade) from us now costs $1000, where a Mod 50 head was over $2000. This head costs $1800, and a Mod100 cost almost $3000 when we made them. We are trying our best to keep the cost down as much as we can while still making a quality product. This is partially why we offered the Vengeance model. So that people could get the same tones, minus a lot of the extra features that may not be needed.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 14, 2012)

Ian Egnater said:


> This is partially why we offered the Vengeance model. So that people could get the same tones, minus a lot of the extra features that may not be needed.


 
Too bad the Vengeance doesn't have the built in ISP Decimator.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 15, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Too bad the Vengeance doesn't have the built in ISP Decimator.



Well, it's not hard to find a _regular _Decimator in good condition on the used market for a $100 or less =P


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

I spent another hour or so in the rage room at Guitar Center playing a RG7321 into this amp. I'm starting to dig on it for sure. The only other amp that comes close to this is a JCM800KK or a 6505+ with a Decimator. What really surprises me is how downright mean this thing can sound with no effects. Epically startling palm mute rests and unbelievable clarity with the pinch harmonics, I've never heard anything quite like this amp when you start turning it up.

So yeah, its alot of money. I'd need to trade in my entire 6505 stack plus a buttload of money just to get the half stack. I'd want to get a NIB head & straight cabinet and from what I can tell this isn't going to be an option for quite sometime as apparently they just made enough to send one half stack to everyone. They're on a considerable backorder. Especially the bottom cabinet. 

Bottom line, I don't know much about this companys history. Specifically the reliability of their products, customer service and warranty. Can you talk to a real person here in America when there is a problem or do I get someone in India? Do they stand behind their products faithfully or are you SOL when your head dies? Do you have to send it back to them or do they authorize local shops to do repairs?

Can anyone think of any other cons to buying this amp?


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 20, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> I spent another hour or so in the rage room at Guitar Center playing a RG7321 into this amp. I'm starting to dig on it for sure. The only other amp that comes close to this is a JCM800KK or a 6505+ with a Decimator. What really surprises me is how downright mean this thing can sound with no effects. Epically startling palm mute rests and unbelievable clarity with the pinch harmonics, I've never heard anything quite like this amp when you start turning it up.
> 
> So yeah, its alot of money. I'd need to trade in my entire 6505 stack plus a buttload of money just to get the half stack. I'd want to get a NIB head & straight cabinet and from what I can tell this isn't going to be an option for quite sometime as apparently they just made enough to send one half stack to everyone. They're on a considerable backorder. Especially the bottom cabinet.
> 
> ...



As far as company contact goes, Ian and Bruce have both posted on here frequently so that says something


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> As far as company contact goes, Ian and Bruce have both posted on here frequently so that says something



Yeah I saw that and that's cool and everything but the unbiased opinions and experiences of average consumers means quite a bit to me as well. Especially sevenstring.org members opinions. One guy in this thread raged and got all aggro without explaining why he had so much hate which got me wondering.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 20, 2012)

these amps just need time, time to see if they flourish or fall flat, you found the amp interesting enough, it could def have legs and really take off you never know, even i find the amp extremely interesting


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, as of today I've talked to several people in person who have previously owned Egnater amps and most of its was negative. I'll leave it at that. I still think its really cool but I don't know if its $2700 cool. Think I'll stick with my 6505 stack for now and follow what happens with the Armegeddon. Not like its a national emergency or anything, I guess the newness of it got me excited.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Apr 24, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Well, as of today I've talked to several people in person who have previously owned Egnater amps and most of its was negative. I'll leave it at that. I still think its really cool but I don't know if its $2700 cool. Think I'll stick with my 6505 stack for now and follow what happens with the Armegeddon. Not like its a national emergency or anything, I guess the newness of it got me excited.



Unfortunately we went through some growing pains from growing quite quickly several years back, and that's where some bad rap came from. We have been making great strides in customer service though. To answer your question about talking to a real person though, I'm not hard to get a hold of, and [email protected], and [email protected] are in LA, and handle most of our customer service questions. I won't comment on our quality, since we all know it doesn't mean much coming from me, but I'll just say that if you ask around from any group of amp owners, you can find people who have had issues and are mad.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I went to the GC by me...they litterally have s corner full of egnater stuff....with no high gains to be found 


I went over to friend who works there...and just pointed at the pile, said wtf....and he laughed and said I "i know we dont expect them for atleast 3 years"  : lol:


----------



## fedtowolves (Apr 26, 2012)

I know I might be bumping the dead but here we go:

When the tourmaster first came out, I(as well as the other guitarist in my band) were in the market for new amps. I was dead set on a laney vh100r, but after spending hours and hours with the tourmaster, both my other guitarist and I bought a full stack each. 

We loved the amps, but they seem plagued with problems. Mine was the first to go. about 3 weeks into owning it, it stopped powering on. Gc couldnt figure it out so they swapped heads for me. 
Around that same time, my other guitarists head developed an incredible hum that over powered playing. no matter the power source. gc replaced the head.

my 2nd amp develops this strange hum as well, i take it into gc and theyre stumped so they give me full store credit for what I had paid for it, since it had been over 30 days at this point.

I REALLY love the Armageddon, ive spent about 4 hours with it at my local gc but the quality issues i have experienced in the past with the MIC Egnater amps really scares me. 







#notsurewhattodo


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 26, 2012)

I played both the Armaggedon and Vengance at GC... and walked away liking the Vengance more. It had more presence and bite to the tone... which I liked more. The Vengance was also pretty quiet... so I don't think I'd need the built-in ISP Decimator.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I could see myself being totally cool with the Vengeance, especially considering the price. Yeah I'd have to use my own Decimator, which is fine by me, and I wouldn't have MIDI, but I think finding a used G-Major would solve all issues for MIDI based effects and channel relay switching 

But I'm content** with my T2 rig for now!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 27, 2012)

^ I think you mean content Wookieslayer


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 27, 2012)

So I just came from playing one of these at Guitar Center. I have some mixed feelings about this head. The technology packed into it is great. I love the noise gate being built in, and it works incredibly well. I really had no issues understanding the features on the amp, so that goes a longs way to compliment the intuitiveness in the design. I think it certainly has a lot of usable gain. I'm not sure how I feel about the gain structure and the tone though. I was playing though an EBMM JP6, but high gain tones seemed dark for my taste. Even with the bright switch engaged, I had almost dime the treble and presence to feel like I was in normal territory. I felt like this with a lot of knobs. There just wasn't a wide sweep across the tonal spectrum. Everything felt quite focused in one area with not a lot of wiggle room.

That being said...the head does sound great, but it's just not quite in the ballpark of what I'd use personally.


----------



## GameOfRock (Apr 30, 2012)

I was looking for a backup amp and I just tried one of these out and A/B'd it against a ENGL Powerball 2 (I have an original Powerball)...
First off It sounds huge and I disagree with you, there is room to wiggle if your looking for a varied range of Metal sounds which is what it's designed to do. I tried it with 6,7 and 8 strings and it delivered on each of them. I play in two bands, one Dream Theateresque and the other Death Metal and this was definately suited for both (NO POSTS ABOUT DEATH METALS LACK OF TONE!! LOL Things have come a long way!)
It looks like a solid workhorse should and stood up even when we maxed out the settings so I am seriously considering buying one v soon.

Another thing Egnater got me on was the 412 cabinet, with the straight slant design (it's wierd looking but sounds better than an my ENGL cab) and the direct XLR input... so no more mic infront of the cab, just run straight in and there are all the switches you would normally find on the direct stage box plus a switch that moves the mic position... Needless to say I bought the cab on the spot!

The thing I'm wondering is has anyone had any problems with Engaters falling down?? I mean just because it looks like a Workhorse doesn't mean it actually stands up...


----------



## pcb (May 1, 2012)

I play live on my Armageddon...
About this amp, the sound is good, and it very comfortable, i play rhythm(lead) and clean sound(+chorus+delay), footswitch on this amp is awesome...


----------



## Key_Maker (May 15, 2012)

I just want to make a bump in this thread and said that i had my first rehearsal last weekend and my buddy played the Armageddon with his matching Cab and totally blew my 6505+ and 4x12 with V30 out of the water!

This amps sounds huge, brutal yet really defined with lots of harmonics.

I tweak all the way my peavey and there wasn't any way to stand up the Egnater, i just sounded fizz, cold and harsh while the other just was brutal.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 15, 2012)

I played the Venegance today. I told myself I'd have my 5150II as my main amp for the rest of forever. After getting done with the Venegance, it looks like I'm selling my 5150. Holy SHIT that amp is amazing!!!!

Has anybody had any experience with the emulated DI? Is it any good, or would it better to just send the effects send into an interface and use an IR?


----------



## N1h1l1ty (May 15, 2012)

This is making me want to pull a trigger on a Vengeance so, so bad... I briefly owned a Tourmaster (for 3 months) and it was a phenomenal amp in terms of versatility - I still regret trading it for a Powerball (which I sold 2 weeks after trading for ... )


----------



## Sepultorture (May 15, 2012)

N1h1l1ty said:


> This is making me want to pull a trigger on a Vengeance so, so bad... I briefly owned a Tourmaster (for 3 months) and it was a phenomenal amp in terms of versatility - I still regret trading it for a Powerball (which I sold 2 weeks after trading for ... )



i wonder if Brian ended up with that tourmaster, he bought one used a few months ago in TO and loves it.

i personally would throw a boost in front of it, but other than that the tourmaster is a sick amp, and after hearing about that 5150 comparison, i really want to try one out like effing NOW


----------



## Pyramid Gallery (Jun 26, 2012)

Pyramid Gallery said:


> $1500, damn that's a great deal if it sounds good. TON of features. Midi, reverb, ch switching with loop and mid memory in footswitch, mid cut/boost, damn. Probably made in china, pcb-mounted tubes and pots, tons of ribbon cable, but if built to take abuse, who gives a shit. I say sound and features over cork-sniffery.


 
Confirmed. Great deal. OMFG.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 26, 2012)

Check these clips of the Vengeance I found in the Sneap forum. 

Sounds absolutely killer!!!

Mix: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/324317/Egnater Thrash.mp3 

Raw guitars solo'd: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/324317/Raw Guitars.mp3

From here Egnater Vengeance clips - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Ambit (Jun 26, 2012)

Jammed on the amp at GC for while, its GREAT. I'd use it live for sure.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm totally, 100% in love with my Vengeance. Probably one of the best gear purchases I've made in a few years. Now all I need is a case for it


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bumping this thread back up - I was wondering how the gents who bought these a while back have been fairing with them as far as reliability goes. Any issues? Anyone have the amp die on them?  I noticed the price seems to have dipped from $1800 to $1700, wondering if eventually they will drop back down to $1500 like they were supposed to be priced when they were first released?  I know, wishful thinking...  They also don't seem to be in stock very often, not sure if it's due to production issues or something else, but 9 times out of 10 when I check on MF or another site no one has them in stock for weeks at a time. So current owners, care to share any information about how things have gone with your Armageddon since you've owned it?


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 23, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Bumping this thread back up - I was wondering how the gents who bought these a while back have been fairing with them as far as reliability goes. Any issues? Anyone have the amp die on them?  I noticed the price seems to have dipped from $1800 to $1700, wondering if eventually they will drop back down to $1500 like they were supposed to be priced when they were first released?  I know, wishful thinking...  They also don't seem to be in stock very often, not sure if it's due to production issues or something else, but 9 times out of 10 when I check on MF or another site no one has them in stock for weeks at a time. So current owners, care to share any information about how things have gone with your Armageddon since you've owned it?



So far, so good.

I have just one concern, it's too djenty/moderne sounding amp , but in every other aspect is built like a tank, i have been trying different tubes, moving it a lot and is holding as my 6505+, perfect.

The only cheap thing on it may be is the tolex, but may be i'm too rough.

Definitely worth every penny and the cab is one of the best sounding in the market in that price range, i'm really loving it, far more than my V30 loaded Cab.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 24, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Bumping this thread back up - I was wondering how the gents who bought these a while back have been fairing with them as far as reliability goes. Any issues? Anyone have the amp die on them?  I noticed the price seems to have dipped from $1800 to $1700, wondering if eventually they will drop back down to $1500 like they were supposed to be priced when they were first released?  I know, wishful thinking...  They also don't seem to be in stock very often, not sure if it's due to production issues or something else, but 9 times out of 10 when I check on MF or another site no one has them in stock for weeks at a time. So current owners, care to share any information about how things have gone with your Armageddon since you've owned it?


 
I can tell you that my local GC got a Armegeddon and Vengeance half stack back in April and both are still sitting in the rage room gathering dust. My buddy demos them several times a week but has yet been able to sell a single one. That said, the demo models have had the crap played out of them and they seem to be holding up fine. Obviously the price point is much too high for most people.

Honestly, Bruce & Ian if you're still reading this thread then its my opinion that you really ought to consider making a brutish yet simplistic single channel tube amp that utilizes channel 3 of the Armegeddon and yet still has the built-in ISP Decimator. Priced at around $800 you would undercut the 6505+ and sell a ton to the Deathcore/Metalcore demographic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 24, 2012)

Key_Maker said:


> So far, so good.
> 
> I have just one concern, it's too djenty/moderne sounding amp , but in every other aspect is built like a tank, i have been trying different tubes, moving it a lot and is holding as my 6505+, perfect.
> 
> ...



Ah right on, I hadn't realized you actually bought one!  I'm curious since I haven't had the chance to play one yet (and annoyed because I met up with someone outside a GC in MD last weekend that HAD one in stock and I had no clue, could have tried it out myself! ), how are the cleans on the amp with the matching cabinet? I'm debating grabbing the whole shebang eventually and most folks seem to say the matching cabinet DOES make a difference with the amp, just a lot of money to sink on that rig so I'm waiting until I have some cash again and MF runs a 20% off sale because there is no way I am paying full price!  I'm tempted to sell off my little tube amp + cabinet setup to switch to this, but if the cleans aren't *pretty damn good* at the very least, I'm not sure I could justify it as my little Tubemeister has a great clean channel and a so-so gain channel.  The Axe-II does a great job paired up with my FRFR rig but I still love the sound of a tube amp and miss having that around as some of the nuances you pick up with a nice tube amp aren't always as noticeable on the Axe. Any thoughts on the clean channel? 




Eric Christian said:


> I can tell you that my local GC got a Armegeddon and Vengeance half stack back in April and both are still sitting in the rage room gathering dust. My buddy demos them several times a week but has yet been able to sell a single one. That said, the demo models have had the crap played out of them and they seem to be holding up fine. Obviously the price point is much too high for most people.



Well that doesn't tell me a ton about the amp itself.  There are tons of things that can contribute to a piece of gear not moving: if the store the amp is located in is not a wealthy area, if the folks coming in don't have that kind of cash to purchase expensive gear, if the area is notorious for tire-kickers who want to try in store but buy online instead, etc., an amp can sit for months at that store.  Heck, the same Mark V has been sitting at my local GC for like a year, that doesn't say anything about the quality of the amp, it just says no one has bought it.  It is good to hear that the amp is still holding up with the amount of noobs coming into GC to mess with the amp on a daily basis though!  I agree that the price point is still too high, I saw the price dipped by $100 but honestly the original price is where it should have remained and while Ian can say the production costs increased and that was the reason why it ended up being so expensive, I have to say that at the current price (price-dropped to $1699 as of 7/24/12) it does seem a bit too high IMO. 



Eric Christian said:


> Honestly, Bruce & Ian if you're still reading this thread then its my opinion that you really ought to consider making a brutish yet simplistic single channel tube amp that utilizes channel 3 of the Armegeddon and yet still has the built-in ISP Decimator. Priced at around $800 you would undercut the 6505+ and sell a ton to the Deathcore/Metalcore demographic.



That would be cool, but I guess if the Armageddon and Vengeance models aren't flying off the shelves, they would need the motivation to do so. Not only that but the Vengeance doesn't come with the built-in decimator and still runs @ $1100, so I'm not sure that just removing a clean channel and adding an ISP would let them drop it to $800.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 24, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> That would be cool, but I guess if the Armageddon and Vengeance models aren't flying off the shelves, they would need the motivation to do so. Not only that but the Vengeance doesn't come with the built-in decimator and still runs @ $1100, so I'm not sure that just removing a clean channel and adding an ISP would let them drop it to $800.


 
I was previously employed at Fender building amplifiers so I have a vague idea how much the cost per unit is based on seeing the invoicing for larger components like transformers, tubes, chassis etc. That said, from my estimates the mark up on amplifiers is incredible. However, from what I understand not these two amps. Cost is very high. My point is you can't front load all your engineering & production costs into the price of your amp. Thats my take on it. The price should be based on the materials and labor instead. Calculating that, plus a generous markup for the retail outlet it shouldn't be too hard to build a single channel 100 watt tube amp in China with a built-in noise gate that has a price point of around $800.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 24, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> I was previously employed at Fender building amplifiers so I have a vague idea how much the cost per unit is based on seeing the invoicing for larger components like transformers, tubes, chassis etc. That said, from my estimates the mark up on amplifiers is incredible. However, from what I understand not these two amps. Cost is very high. My point is you can't front load all your engineering & production costs into the price of your amp. Thats my take on it. The price should be based on the materials and labor instead. Calculating that, plus a generous markup for the retail outlet it shouldn't be too hard to build a single channel 100 watt tube amp in China with a built-in noise gate that has a price point of around $800.



Yeah man I don't totally disagree with you, believe me!   I just can't say without seeing the figures myself based on how much the amps REALLY cost to manufacture and how much profit they make per-amp, which I doubt is information they would be willing to share for obvious reasons.  One thing I have heard from folks who are dealing with building products in China is that their labor costs are increasing which is causing items built in China to increase in price. The labor could be the factor for the cost increase, at least partially. Not that I buy that it was a $300 increase due to labor though...  With the 15% and 20% off coupons MF runs from time to time, and the free shipping on the head (and the $100 price drop on the head currently on most sites) it's a bit closer to what I'd hope to see the amp sell for normally.  Still kinda kicking myself for not getting in on the initial pre-order when they had a 20% off coupon because I could have grabbed the amp for like $1300-ish.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 24, 2012)

HighGain510: The cleans are great, compared to my 6505+ and the 3120, and as good than my Triple Rectifier, not as good may be than an Egnater Renegade that i had or a Marshall Plexi, but hey! It is a god damn metal amplifier!

The clean channel is very flexible, you can get almost JC120 type of sound to cranked small tube amplifier and everything in between, using the gain knob and the switches you can get a ton of different tones, if i have sometime this days i will record for you a couple of examples.

IMO you should get it, it is a great amp, really unique sounding and i bet that will be working in a couple of months, as far as i know, there is a bunch of important endorsers coming (I heard that A7X, kids loves a7X).

K.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 25, 2012)

Key_Maker said:


> HighGain510: The cleans are great, compared to my 6505+ and the 3120, and as good than my Triple Rectifier, not as good may be than an Egnater Renegade that i had or a Marshall Plexi, but hey! It is a god damn metal amplifier!
> 
> The clean channel is very flexible, you can get almost JC120 type of sound to cranked small tube amplifier and everything in between, using the gain knob and the switches you can get a ton of different tones, if i have sometime this days i will record for you a couple of examples.
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks for the info sir!  On the point of endorsees, I know they gave both a Vengeance and an Armageddon half stack to Peter Joseph and he posted his thread on here with the NGD but never posted ANY vids or clips which I thought was a bit disappointing.  I figured since Pete is a killer player that Egnater was kinda trading some free gear for some exposure and/or clips from Pete to help sell the amp and it doesn't appear anything ever came from that.  Wonder what their take was on that... Ian?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2013)

Figured I'd bump this instead of starting another thread just yet as it hasn't arrived but after a long time of searching I finally came across a good deal on a used one:







Soon!  I'm heading down to visit Ryan and he picked up a 5150 III 50w last week and we're going to try to get some A/B clips together between the two amps and a couple different guitars with different pickups.  Should be fun!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 11, 2013)

i wonder if that depth knob on the midrange is just for adjusting the Q of that midrange frequency.

and if that's the case why would they have a level knob if the midrange knob already acts as a level


----------



## StivO2005 (Mar 11, 2013)

Waiting for that A/B test


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 11, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> i wonder if that depth knob on the midrange is just for adjusting the Q of that midrange frequency.
> 
> and if that's the case why would they have a level knob if the midrange knob already acts as a level



The level is for more or less volume so you can use it for just tone shaping or as a booster in case you want more or less mids for your solo. Usually when you cut some mids, you loose volume, this helps to keep it the balance between the two channels without using the volume knob for example.

K.


----------



## tonethack (Jun 16, 2015)

I have owned the armagheddon for 3 years. I also have been blown away, especially since I found the perfect speaker selecton and ohm selection. It has just quit working for me. I am in the process of trouble shooting.then possible repair. I will let everyone know how it works out. The problem I am having is no channel selection or eq. The amp turns on and all tubes are lit. A little clean sound is all I have. I am sure a quick fix. To let u know how much i love this amp. I ordered a replacement till mine is repaired.the 5150 3 may sound better. No isp and twice the price. Same for the archon. Sorry engl fans.this amp requires no pedal to crank out any style metal.


----------



## tonethack (Jun 16, 2015)

I just wanted to update. I emailed [email protected] Sunday. Still no reply as yet. The Amp is working fine again. this happened 4 months ago. I emailed [email protected] with no reply. The front panel controlls not working with or without footswitch and no lights except stage. ISP not working either. Then a few days later going to troubleshoot further the amp is working fine.? The amp hasnt been abused? I worry now that I ordered a replacement. Egnater may not stand behind there product. On a positive note,my mark iv requires pedals and a lot of tweaking to get close to the armagheddon for clean or medal. the mark iv likes a diffrent cab setup also to get its full potential. The Mark iv is almost 20 yrs old and no problems though.


----------



## vick1000 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chinese built amp, power tubes on circuit board, in a chassis with unsocketed ICs? Yeah, don't expect a long life, poor design and expensive repair.


----------



## tonethack (Jun 20, 2015)

vick1000 said:


> Chinese built amp, power tubes on circuit board, in a chassis with unsocketed ICs? Yeah, don't expect a long life, poor design and expensive repair.



I understand u have biased opinions, because egnater tolled out there work to the Chinese. It ended up being a resistor , at the preamp tube , beside the power tubes. All good even though egnater never responded. I stood by them. I just wished they had my back. Still a great amp. I own 2 now lol.


----------



## tonethack (Jun 20, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> i wonder if that depth knob on the midrange is just for adjusting the Q of that midrange frequency.
> 
> and if that's the case why would they have a level knob if the midrange knob already acts as a level



Hello. 
Just turn the knobs and u will understand.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 20, 2015)

tonethack said:


> Hello.
> Just turn the knobs and u will understand.



dude i asked that question 2 years ago, i don't care to find out nowadays to be honest, i have a 6505 and that's all i need


----------



## tonethack (Jul 4, 2017)

HighGain510 said:


> Ah right on, I hadn't realized you actually bought one!  I'm curious since I haven't had the chance to play one yet (and annoyed because I met up with someone outside a GC in MD last weekend that HAD one in stock and I had no clue, could have tried it out myself! ), how are the cleans on the amp with the matching cabinet? I'm debating grabbing the whole shebang eventually and most folks seem to say the matching cabinet DOES make a difference with the amp, just a lot of money to sink on that rig so I'm waiting until I have some cash again and MF runs a 20% off sale because there is no way I am paying full price!  I'm tempted to sell off my little tube amp + cabinet setup to switch to this, but if the cleans aren't *pretty damn good* at the very least, I'm not sure I could justify it as my little Tubemeister has a great clean channel and a so-so gain channel.  The Axe-II does a great job paired up with my FRFR rig but I still love the sound of a tube amp and miss having that around as some of the nuances you pick up with a nice tube amp aren't always as noticeable on the Axe. Any thoughts on the clean channel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the design of the anp. I bought one used. I started having reliability issues. I liked it so much I bought a new one while a friend checked the used one out. I think I got a year warranty on the new one but am starting to have problems with it. I retubed my used one and wow as far as clean or high gain. the cleans are beautiful and warm as any amp. I love the sounds and design,just not the reliability. I am sure if they where built USA everything would be fine. Classic rock tone or modern is amazing when paired with right cabinet. I am trying to decide to send off or move on. I am sad because this amp is perfect for me


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 5, 2017)

Insane that he never made a lunchbox version of this amp.


----------

